# Dektol suspension instead of solution



## JamesD (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay, when I mix Dektol, the crystals (or at least some of them) remain suspended in the solution, and it usually takes a couple of days for them to fully dissolve.

How can I get the solution dissolved quicker, and does the fact that the crystals aren't full dissolved substantially affect development?

It's crunch time...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 27, 2006)

never had that problem was your water hot enough when you made the stock solution.

PS I use liquid now freestyle sells a comparable developer in liquid form.


----------



## JamesD (Jul 27, 2006)

It says mix at 100 deg F, and I was running about 110.  This is pretty typical, although I've tried higher and lower temperatures before.  The density of crystals which remain undissolved isn't particularly large, particularly when diluted 1:4, but then again...

Anyway, I'll just have to try it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 28, 2006)

you could strain it if they were to glob up on you.  At least I suppose that is an option.  A coffee filter should do the trick.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you have hard water?... use a softener? That may be your problem and if you say yes to either of these questions, use bottled water and see if your problem goes away.

Oh if you filter it, you will change the chemistry of the developer since you are romoving undisolved chemicals that should be part of the formula.


----------



## txshutterbug (Jul 28, 2006)

You can use warmer water to mix the developer, just let it cool down before using it. Good luck!


----------

